# G5 ne demarre plus !!!



## LydieT (3 Août 2006)

Suite à une panne de courant, mon G5 ne demarre plus. Lorsque que j'appuie sur le bouton, la lumière s'allume mais rien ne se passe, le ventilo ne tourne pas.

Est-ce l'alim ou y a t'il autre chose à tenter ?

Merci d'avance de me faire part de vos expériences.


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

Peut etre un probleme de Pile?


----------



## LydieT (3 Août 2006)

J'ai voulu la changer mais j'ai pété la languette qui la tiens. J'ai bidouillé un truc avec de la patex et j'ai mis une nouvelle pile, mais idem, rien ne se passe.


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

LydieT a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu la changer mais j'ai pété la languette qui la tiens. J'ai bidouillé un truc avec de la patex et j'ai mis une nouvelle pile, mais idem, rien ne se passe.



Aie...

On pourrait penser a première vu que ce soit l'alim, mais le fait que la diode s'allume, c'est un peu troublant je trouve. :mouais:


----------



## LydieT (3 Août 2006)

Ca ne me rassure pas tout ça, je crois que je vais être obligée de le porter chez le réparateur. Ca va couter trois tonne cette histoire, tant pis, faut ce qui faut !!


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Août 2006)

LydieT a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me rassure pas tout ça, je crois que je vais être obligée de le porter chez le réparateur. Ca va couter trois tonne cette histoire, tant pis, faut ce qui faut !!



Attends quand même le retour de quelques bidouilleurs du forum... peut etre que qqun a la solution miracle :rateau:


----------



## LydieT (3 Août 2006)

Oui, j'irais demain, merci quand même d'avoir répondu à mon appel. C'est sympa.


----------



## landrih (9 Août 2006)

as tu essayé de debrancher pendant un moment , puis de redemarrer?


----------



## albert13 (9 Août 2006)

essaie de débrancher TOUT
clavier usb tout tout

tu enlèves la prise secteur tu attends 20s
ensuite tu suis la procédure

1/ tu appuies sur le bouton d'allumage derrière
2/ TU mets a cemoment là la prise sur le secteur
3/ tu relaches le bouton
4/ tu re-appuie sur le bouton pour le faire démarrer

ceci sert à ré-initialiser l'alim...

mais si tu dis que t'as la diode qui s'allume et rien...
que t'as zapper la pram etc...
va falloir envisager le plus dur cad que la carte mère est touchée...

ou alors c'est la languette qui est cassée qui fait des siennes
mais là je ne suis pas assez compétent pour te dire si ya faux contact ce que cela fait

je crois voir cette languette j'ai imac en rep en cemoment et j'ai manipulme la pile hier
tu dis que tu as mis de la colle patex... mais je ne sais plus si cette languette est soudée a du métal au niveau de la carte mère donc si tu mets de la colle cela risque de faire isolant ? et ptêtre c'est pas bon...

regarde autour de toi si ya un bricolo de chez bricolo il peut faire une petite soudure propre mais faut être sur de son coup...

après je sais plus...

bonne chance...


----------



## foudeapple (10 Août 2006)

albert13 a dit:
			
		

> essaie de d&#233;brancher TOUT
> clavier usb tout tout
> 
> tu enl&#232;ves la prise secteur tu attends 20s
> ...



Il n'y a pas le bouton d'allumage derriere le powermac G5 ???

sauf si c'est pas un powermac G5. Mais ca m'etonnerait qu'il existe malgr&#233; tout cela pour d'autres G5 ???


----------



## Ptilapia (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Grace à ce forum j'ai pu dépanner mon PowerMac sans déboursser le moindre cents alors j'ai décidé de faire partager mon experience. Parce qu'il faut bien l'avouer, ces machines nous laissent rêveur mais au moindre problème, la descente est vertigineuse. 75euros minimum juste pour un devis et 300 euros l'alim, sans parler du prix d'une carte mère (de 600 à 900), à ce prix là on se paye un méga PC !!!

*Bon alors comment j'ai pu sauver mon portefeuille et par la même, mon ménage sans oublier mon G5 bien sûr ??? Et bien en suivant les conseils d'un membre de ce forum. J'ai tout simplement fait "RESET" sur l'alim* et là... Ô magie, voilà ma bécanne chérie qui se remet à ronronner. Quel bonheur !!!!

Mes symptômes étaient les suivant. La diode de la tour restait allumée comme si il était en veille mais lorsque j'appuyait sur le bouton pour le booter, rien ne se passait. J'ai bien tenté de le débrancher plusieurs heures et de le rebrancher... toujours rien. Je contact Apple Care et ils me répondent qu'au mieux c'est l'alim pour laquelle il ne connaissent pas le prix (300 donc) et au pire, c'est la carte mère. C'est un peu honteux de leur part de ne pas m'avoir donné l'astuce du Reset, la machine n'étant plus sous garantie, ça ne leur coutait rien (à eux).

Enfin voilà mon récit, en éspérant qu'il pourra en aider plus d'un. 

P.S. Pour trouver ce bouton magique il faut retirer les deux ventillos devant les Processeurs et ils se trouve en dessous, légèrement sous la gauche. Il y a une photo qui traine quelque part sur ce forum mais je ne retrouve plus le lien.

Merci également à Terckan


----------

